# Places to eat before and after a hike.



## pedxing (Jul 19, 2002)

Who has found a good place to eat before or after a hike in Whites (or in Maine)?

I've been disappointed with the places I've tried on the Rt. 16 side of the Whites.  On the other side (3/93), I adore the Sunny Day Diner  for breakfast (the only problem is the wait for a table), but they aren't open for dinner most days.  The food at Sunny Day is reasonably priced and delicious and the place is pretty tolerant of hikers.

Does anyone have any recommendations?  Especially for someplace that isn't expensive or formal.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 19, 2002)

*Post hiking eats*

I don't get up north early enough for B-fast so I can't offer much there.  In Gorham I'm happy with Hiker's Paradise B-fast & Gorham I think has a couple more for breakfast.

For dinner we have been hitting Pizza Pub in Twin Mountain, best pizza in Whites IMO or the Roast beef place in Lincoln almost across the street from McDonalds.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2002)

There's a seafood place in Lincoln near Rite-Aid that's pretty good (it's called Seven Seas, I think?). I like to load up on some deep-fried seafood after a few days in the Pemi.


----------



## TenPeaks (Aug 1, 2002)

In Lincoln I like the Earl of Sandwich (they have a good size menu) and Bill & Bob's Roast Beef across from Mc Donalds.

For breakfast nothing beats the Loaf Around in Gorham.  It's about 1 block from Rt. 16 down a side street.  Get there early, it's small and fills up fast.

In Conway, the Moat Mountain Inn and Brewery has great beer and BBQ.  Similarly, in Woodstock the Woodstock Inn also brews there own beer and has a huge menu (from pizza to Filet Mignon).

All of these choices have reasonable prices.


----------



## MARI (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey! I LOVE to go to the Sunset Grille, in Campton at the end of RT 49 after a long day. Sit in the bar , order a big pot of steamers and a "Sunset Cooler" - YUM! That is a cool place, also in Bartlett we go to The Red Parka Pub and Grill for good food that's reasonably priced and good drinks too. We have had good luck at the Moat too, the menu is very different, but the food is good. For the cheapest eats in N Conway , go to the ScareCrow Pub, very cheap Margaritas! I don't know of any good or cheap places in Lincoln, I usually wind up at Woodstock Inn.  :beer: Cheers!


----------



## Alpinista (Aug 18, 2002)

*good eats*

I'm a big fan of Peg's in Woodstock for breakfast and either Truants in Woodstock or Olde Timbermill grill in Lincoln for dinner after a long hike.  Both have decent grub and a decent selection of brews. :beer:


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 19, 2002)

*Truants*

I second Lisa's recommendation there, very casual so no need to pack anything but a clean T-shirt for after the hike. :beer:


----------



## Max (Aug 25, 2002)

We always stopped at Mario's in North Conway for spaghetti/pizza.  They closed but recently re-opened this spring.  Don't know if the atmosphere has changed though.

The place that is now Banner's in Conway used to be named something else.  One night a waitress spilled a whole pitcher of beer on one of our group.  She felt so bad that our entire table of 8 drank for free for the rest of the meal.   :beer: 

Years ago (on the I-93 side) we'd hit the Cafe Roma in Ashland, great little mom & pop Italian eatery.  Sadly, it's closed and now I believe it's a real estate agency.   

Sorry for reminiscing...got a bit carried away!


----------



## pedxing (Oct 4, 2002)

*Belated thanks.*

Forgive the poor form on my part.  I really appreciated getting these suggestions from Max, Mike, Lisa, Mari, TenPeaks and Greg.  Thanks y'all!


----------

